# corkscrew willow with black spots



## Shelley (Aug 22, 2009)

I planted a corkscrew willow in August '08 and it took off really well, this past spring it came back strong and hardy. I check my trees thoroughly weekly and just the other day found big black spots all over the leaves on this tree. Can you tell me why and what to do about it?
Thanks, Shelley in Southern Ontario


----------



## S Mc (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome Shelley, Whereas "big, black spots on leaves" has the mind jumping to fungal issues...it is really best if we could get you to post pictures so we can be sure of what we are talking about.

Sylvia


----------

